# Melbourne Zoo



## Brown_Hair (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey anyone been their lately? Ive been keen as hell to go the past few months n now that ive finally got the chace the weather is to uncertin to go. I think i may wait till summer time or when the heat picks up and is a bit more constant so all the animals aint lazin around and hiding....


----------



## hallie (Jul 22, 2009)

Sept to Nov is the best time imo...

The new seal enclosure under construction should be finished by then maybe..?


----------



## No-two (Jul 22, 2009)

Summer is crap to go, it's allways too hot and the animals are just laying around sleeping in the shade, that's not fun.


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 22, 2009)

I couldnt hold it off anymore and went today, even with the threat of rain which we coped right at the end and made us miss out on seeing the Gorila's! The Zoo wasnt to bad, caught alot of the animals like the lions and tigers around feeding time so that was certainly a bonus. 
The reptile enclosure set up's alone was well worth paying my hard earned $30 for let alone seeing the exotics and one beautiful looking frilled neck. The frog house however was quite poor! Had a few healty green tree's and one yellow banded dart frog and that was it! Missus and I were quite disapointed. 
The god darn spiders, as facinating as they are, are discusting to say the least! Just pure monsters feed a constant suply of steriods and pure fat.


----------



## christo (Jul 22, 2009)

Brown_Hair said:


> I couldnt hold it off anymore and went today, even with the threat of rain which we coped right at the end and made us miss out on seeing the Gorila's! The Zoo wasnt to bad, caught alot of the animals like the lions and tigers around feeding time so that was certainly a bonus.
> The reptile enclosure set up's alone was well worth paying my hard earned $30 for let alone seeing the exotics and one beautiful looking frilled neck. The frog house however was quite poor! Had a few healty green tree's and one yellow banded dart frog and that was it! Missus and I were quite disapointed.
> The god darn spiders, as facinating as they are, are discusting to say the least! Just pure monsters feed a constant suply of steriods and pure fat.



You have to remember that johnny public just wants to see elephants and tigers. Obscure frogs don't bring punters through the gates. Unfortunately zoos have to be profit driven in most respects.

On a side note, I was there a couple of weeks ago and there was not reticulated python. Anyone know what happened to it (or is it just off display at the moment?).


----------



## Brown_Hair (Jul 22, 2009)

You are right their Christo, but even the frog set ups were insane. The amount of effort put into them is inspiring! lol they are just fantastic. And then just to have them empyt was a bit of a kick in the guts. It is breading time so that could of been another reason. 
They did have a couple of big boa's in the reptile house, and while their tank was quite big i think the iguana they had in their might of been a bit stressed lol


----------



## spookadook (Jul 23, 2009)

i was wondering what happened to the burmese too. My partner and i went at 9.00 saturday morning cos we had a behind the scenes thing for the tigers(vey awsome, has anyone done the reptile one and was it worth it) and i was sad cos i loved going and looking at the big bugger. Gotta say the gator was hoot cos he came right up over to the glass and watched us watching it. Oh and the star Tortoise, how bloody cute are they?!!!


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 25, 2009)

spookadook said:


> has anyone done the reptile one and was it worth it)


My husband and i went last December. He (hubby) didnt take as many pics as i would have liked, but i thought it was great and we will definately be doing it again!
I made a thread on it at the time called "Behind the scenes in the reptile house" (or something like that) if you want to see some of the pics.

Got to hold Fijian crested iguana, Hunduran milk snake, frilly, tiny turtle and got to go in with the giant tortoises. Also saw rattlesnakes, watched them feed eyelash vipers, gila monsters, and many more. Highly recomend it.
Someone went rescently (cant remember who), and said theye had BHP's now too. 
The only let down was my husband didnt take many photos cos there is a photographer that comes with you and you can buy the pics he takes. Paul was relying on that and most of the photo's the professional guy took were crap!


----------

